# Vail Whitewater Race Series



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

The Vail Whitewater Race Series is back for its second season.
Tuesdays from 5-7pm
Vail Village Whitewater Park
May 13- June 10, 2014

3 categories:
Kayak (under 9'6")
Raft (R2)
SUP

Head to head races in a slightly different format each week.

More info:
https://www.facebook.com/vailrace

https://www.facebook.com/events/768030603209153/?ref_dashboard_filter=upcoming
Or sign up now:
https://vailrace.webconnex.com/register

Cash and product prizes every week.
After party at different Vail Village bars each week.

See you on Tuesday in Vail!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

What is the first event? Down river sprint? Freestyle?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*DR Sprint*

It will be a downriver head to head sprint with a few eddy moves along the way.
Covered Bridge to the International Bridge

hope to see you there!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Great first race*

Awesome first race last night.
26 competitors showed up and braved the low flows and snow.
Tons of fun, but looking forward to next week's sun.

Here are the results form Tuesday May 13th's Race on Gore Creek

*Kayak (under 9'6") division*

1)Derrick Dreyer
2)Ken Hoeve
3)John O'Neil
4)Ross Herr
5)Barrett Langendoerfer
6)Robbie Smith
6)Gary Kime
8)Natalia Gray
8)Colin McCabe
10)Nick Bovino
10)Taylor Robertson

*Stand Up Paddleboard division
*
1) Ken Hoeve
2) Taylor Robertson

3) Matt Paula

4) Morgan Mason

5) Erick Young

6) Bradley Hilton

7) Wesley Stephens


_ *2 person Raft Division*_


1) Chris Johnson/ Colin McCabe

2) Pete Seibert/ Eric Young

3) John Mark Seelig/ Tanner

4) Wesley Stephens/ Heidi Sorensen


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*double the flow*

Looks like we should see double the flow in Gore Creek for this week's race vs. last week.
See you on Tues at 5pm in Vail!


----------

